# Looking for Yellow foot breeders/sellers in Ontario



## Rover15 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm looking for yellow foots any age any gender if you know anyone selling or breeding plz let me know


----------



## Tortoise (Jan 4, 2013)

There used to be a breeding on reptiles Canada called Mike-his forum name was livelarge.
He often posted pics of beautiful yellow foots and seemed to be doing very well with the species.


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tortoise said:


> There used to be a breeding on reptiles Canada called Mike-his forum name was livelarge.
> He often posted pics of beautiful yellow foots and seemed to be doing very well with the species.



Ty the breeder I got mine from his name is timothy and his only lay eggs every 2 years or so and this time around I was only able to buy one so I'm looking for more. 

Is "livelarge" his name on this forum or on reptile canada?


----------



## Tortoise (Jan 4, 2013)

on the reptiles Canada forum-never seen him on here.


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ty I'll have a look there. I have kind of half *** looked on that site before but I'm always iffy about shipping tortoises


----------



## Tortoise (Jan 4, 2013)

You may not be able to air ship now as some airlines have changed rules recently about not shipping from November to April-its a new change.
That may have been West Jet.
The yellow foot breeder is in Ontario I think.


----------

